# Skyrim ein Killerspiel?! - Danke BILD!



## Simbalex (17. April 2015)

Et voilà, wir haben einen neuen Fall der Killerspiel-Thematik.


Ich finde es echt erschreckend, dass bei einer solchen Vorgeschichte eines jungen Mannes, der zweifelsohne eine schreckliche Tat begangen hat und dafür auch seine gerechte Strafe verdient hat, der Strohhalm der Killerspiele genutzt wird. Ich lass es mir ja bei Shootern eingehen. Auch wenn es hier Humbug ist, kann man die verqueren und traditionellen Denkweisen der älteren Generation beim Thema Videospiele irgendwo ein kleines Stück weit nachvollziehen. Wir sehen Schusswaffen, Gewalt gegen Menschen, Freigaben ab 18 Jahren. Aber das nun Skyrim ein Killerspiel sein soll, bei dem es darum geht, Monstern gezielt die Augen auszustechen und ihre Trophäen zu erbeuten, finde ich absurd. "Noch nie hatte man in einem Videospiel das Gefühl, durch eine derart lebendige, in sich stimmige und glaubwürdige Welt zu streifen" Von wem stammt dieses Zitat? Richtig, von "Bild.de". Diejenigen, die im Print nun behaupten, dass das hier hochgelobte Spiel ein Killerspiel sei. Dann noch anzubringen, der Täter hätte seine Opfer gelootet, wie er es in Skyrim tut... Nein, dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein. Vor allem, dass die BILD nichts von anderen Gründen anspricht und nur den Aspekt des "Killerspiels" nennt, macht mich sauer. Der Münchner Merkur nennt alle anderen Gründe und die Entwicklung des Täters. Hier wird die Aussage der Kripo zusätzlich erwähnt. Aber was die BILD macht, dazu fehlen mir die Worte. Ich dachte, wir wären über dieses engstirnige und intolerante Denken hinweg. Ich habe mich wohl getäuscht...


----------



## Bonkic (17. April 2015)

du wunderst dich über irgendwas, was in der BLÖD steht?
die heißt ja nicht umsonst so. 



			
				Wynn schrieb:
			
		

> Schleichwerbung für seinen Youtube Kanal



na ja, das war so offensichtlich, dass ich dachte, man müsse es nicht extra erwähnen.


----------



## MichaelG (17. April 2015)

Die Presse sind Vollhonks. Es ist immer noch eine Generationenfrage. Mein Vater und meine Mutter (Ü60) können mit PC-Games auch nichts anfangen und erklären immer, daß Leute, die sich damit beschäftigen Kiddies sind und ihre Zeit verschwenden u.s.w. Das ist einer der Gründe.

Der zweite Grund ist, daß sog. Killerspiele bzw. Spiele die man als Killerspiel deklariert schön von den eigentlichen und wirklichen Ursachen ablenken können (um die man sich ja dann ja mangels anderer Ursachen kümmern müßte). Aber wenn man immer brav die Killerspiele als Grund vorschieben kann, ist es leichter die Beine still zu halten, um Änderungen im sozialen Umfeld zu fördern und bei anderen Leuten ähnliche Entwicklungen früher erkennen und vermeiden kann. Wenns nach der Logik der Presse gänge säßen hier in unserem Forum zu 90% nur potentielle Irre, Attentäter und was weiß ich alles herum.

@Bonkic: Wenn Du genau hingehört hast, fing die Sache mit dem Münchener Merkur an. Kenne das Magazin nicht und kann dessen Level daher auch nicht einstufen.


----------



## Wynn (17. April 2015)

Schleichwerbung für seinen Youtube Kanal 

postet er atm in allen foren "laut google" damit sein Video viele Abrufe hat


----------



## Worrel (17. April 2015)

Simbalex schrieb:


> Von wem stammt dieses Zitat? Richtig, von "Bild.de".


'nuff said.


----------



## MichaelG (17. April 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Schleichwerbung für seinen Youtube Kanal
> 
> postet er atm in allen foren "laut google" damit sein Video viele Abrufe hat



Sicher ein Grund für eine solche Art von Posting. Keine Frage. Trotzdem steht das Thema immer noch im Hintergrund.


----------



## Wynn (17. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sicher ein Grund für eine solche Art von Posting. Keine Frage. Trotzdem steht das Thema immer noch im Hintergrund.



Mal schauen ob er sich an der Diskussion auch noch beteiligt ^^

Killerspiel ist irgendwie schon zu abgegriffen der Begriff - Nennen wir es lieber "Spiel mit möglichkeit das Leben einer Person endgültig zu beenden"


----------



## MichaelG (17. April 2015)

Naja ist dann zu sperrig.  Nennen wir es bei den Namen des Genres RPG, FPS, TPS, Genremix aus RPG/FPS u.s.w. Alles andere sind plakative Begriffe zum Anheizen und zum Abstellen der Gamer in eine negative Ecke. Bei einem Echtzeitstrategiespiel töte ich auch zig Soldaten. Das hält aber in den seltensten Fällen als Beispiel für ein Killerspiel hin.


----------



## Bonkic (17. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> @Bonkic: Wenn Du genau hingehört hast, fing die Sache mit dem Münchener Merkur an. Kenne das Magazin nicht und kann dessen Level daher auch nicht einstufen.



"hingehört"? 
du glaubst doch nicht im erst, dass ich mir das video ansehe. 

außerdem stammt das angeprangerte zitat offenbar sehr wohl aus der BLÖD und eben nicht dem merkur.
zumindest schreibt er das so.


----------



## Spassbremse (17. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sicher ein Grund für eine solche Art von Posting. Keine Frage. Trotzdem steht das Thema immer noch im Hintergrund.



Die "Killerspiel"-Diskussion ist doch schon seit einiger Zeit am "absterben" (buchstäblich). Man muss sich nur einmal vor Augen halten, dass viele Spieler der ersten Stunde mittlerweile stramm auf die 50 zugehen bzw. bereits überschritten haben. 
Ich prognostiziere, in 10 Jahren wird diese unsinnige These gesellschaftlich genauso belächelt werden, wie das schon lange bei den "bösen" Comics, dem "Rock n' Roll", etc., der Fall ist. 

Seriöse Medien haben das Thema übrigens schon seit geraumer Weile nicht mehr aufgegriffen. Das die BILD nun jetzt wieder so dermaßen dämlich-reißerisch titelt - nun, es ist die BILD.


----------



## MichaelG (17. April 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> "hingehört"?
> du glaubst doch nicht im erst, dass ich mir das video ansehe.
> 
> außerdem stammt das angeprangerte zitat offenbar sehr wohl aus der BLÖD und eben nicht dem merkur.
> zumindest schreibt er das so.



Der Merkur ist aber nicht besser Zitat: "In Skyrim geht es darum ein Monster gezielt mit dem Messer abzustechen, ihm die Augen auszustechen und es zu looten." Ähm ja, keine Fragen mehr...


----------



## Wynn (17. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Der Merkur ist aber nicht besser Zitat: "In Skyrim geht es darum ein Monster gezielt mit dem Messer abzustechen, ihm die Augen auszustechen und es zu looten." Ähm ja, keine Fragen mehr...



Die Modding Community ist sehr gross - vieleicht hat der Redaktur sich das Spiel so passend gemacht ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (17. April 2015)

Der Münchner Merkur ist eigentlich eine sehr seriöse Zeitung. Und der Originalartikel ist m. E. auch sehr sachlich:

Notzing-Morde: Welche Rolle spielt der „Drachentöter”? | Lkr. Erding

Liest man den Artikel, stellt man sehr schnell fest, dass der Merkur in erster Linie die Aussage des Verteidigers wiedergibt. Aus dessen Perspektive ist es natürlich vollkommen nachvollziehbar, dass er alle möglichen Gründe (und seien sie auch noch so abseitig) ins Feld führt, um die Schuld seines Mandanten zu vermindern.


----------



## Worrel (17. April 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Liest man den Artikel, stellt man sehr schnell fest, dass der Merkur in erster Linie die Aussage des Verteidigers wiedergibt. Aus dessen Perspektive ist es natürlich vollkommen nachvollziehbar, dass er alle möglichen Gründe (und seien sie auch noch so abseitig) ins Feld führt, um die Schuld seines Mandanten zu vermindern.


Wobei Spiele durchaus als Vorbild für Taten verwendet werden oder Auslöser sein können - wie allerdings so gut wie alles andere auch.


----------



## MichaelG (17. April 2015)

Das ist aber jetzt nicht die Ursache. Dann findet ein Kerl mit nem Treffer einen anderen Auslöser, wenn es das Spiel/die Spiele nicht gäbe.


----------



## Simbalex (17. April 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> 'nuff said.



Das Zitat von mir reißt du aber gerade ziemlich aus dem Zusammenhang  Das bezieht sich ja darauf, dass die selbe Redaktion, die vor vier Jahren das Spiel lobt, es nun als Killerspiel und Grund zum Mord ansieht. Und da sehe ich eine Diskrepanz, die mich einfach stört.

Genau das was MichaelG hier gerade sagt, ist das größte Problem. Man kann es sich einfach machen, von den Problemen innerhalb der Gesellschaft, der Betreuung "schwieriger" Jungendlicher/junger Erwachsener abzusehen und zu sagen: "Aber Hey, der hat Skyrim gespielt. Und ja. Das ist ein Videospiel. Skyrim schuld!"


----------



## Simbalex (17. April 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> "hingehört"?
> du glaubst doch nicht im erst, dass ich mir das video ansehe.
> 
> außerdem stammt das angeprangerte zitat offenbar sehr wohl aus der BLÖD und eben nicht dem merkur.
> zumindest schreibt er das so.



Ja, das Zitat stammt aus der BILD, da hast du Recht. Auf das Thema gekommen bin ich aber über den Merkur, der vorgestern dazu einen großen Artikel veröffentlicht hat, in dem "unter anderem" von der Ermittlung der Kripo in diese Richtung berichtet wurde. Die BILD lässt diese Aspekte aber außen vor und da frage ich mich, warum ich dann überhaupt darüber berichte? Wenn sie ernsthaft über den Fall berichten wollen, sollen sie das ausführlich machen. So ist das ganze reiner Humbug.

*edit*

Meh... Doppelpost, sorry Leute :/


----------



## LOX-TT (17. April 2015)

Die Bild kann man eh in die Tonne kloppen und das schon seit Jahrzehnten


----------



## Vordack (17. April 2015)

Die BILD ist per Definition keine Zeitung im herkömmliche Sinne. Sie versuscht nicht zu informieren oder aufzuklären. Es ist ein Propaganda-Blatt daß ihre Sicht der Dinge als Fakt verkauft. 

Leider ist ihre Marktmacht sehr groß...

Hier ein schöner Artikel eines BILD-Feindes: Studie der Otto-Brenner-Stiftung: Irre: BILD ist gar keine Zeitung - taz.de

Für mich hat die BILD durchaus Ähnlichkeiten mit dem MAD Magazin was den Wahrheitsgehalt und die journalistischen Fähigkeiten angeht, MAD hat mich aber immer besser unterhalten...


----------



## MichaelG (17. April 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Die BILD ist per Definition keine Zeitung im herkömmliche Sinne. Sie versuscht nicht zu informieren oder aufzuklären. Es ist ein Propaganda-Blatt daß ihre Sicht der Dinge als Fakt verkauft.
> 
> Leider ist ihre Marktmacht sehr groß...
> 
> ...



Und MAD ist offensichtliche Satire. Das ist ein weiterer Punkt.

Wobei man sich aber die "Bild-Ableger" Autobild bzw. Autobild Klassik durchaus antun kann. Die sind ziemlich gut. Computerbild-Spiele geht auch noch. Die hole ich aber nur, wenn mir die Vollversionen zusagen.

Die anderen Blätter (regionale Tagesausgaben und BAMS) sind auf Skandale und Schlagzeilen aus. Wenns die nicht gibt, werden diese erschaffen.


----------



## Taiwez (17. April 2015)

Die Bild ist einfach nur widerlich, da Sie Hetze, Rassismus und Effekthascherei wunderbar in einem Blatt vereint. Schrecklich, wie viele Menschen sich dieses Schundblatt ernsthaft noch kaufen...

Bei den ganzen reisserischen Überschriften könnte ich echt jedes Mal brechen.


----------



## MichaelG (17. April 2015)

Die Bild lebt davon sehr erfolgreich und ist (leider) die umsatzstärkste Zeitung mit. Warum sollten sie dann ihre Veröffentlichungspolitik ändern ? Wenn die Kunden darauf anspringen macht Bild es so. Der richtige klassische Journalismus mit Recherchen, abgleichen und Veröffentlichen von Fakten ist eh schon lange tot (leider). Das merkt man schon in den Fachgazetten, wo einem die Haare zu Berge stehen, welchen Schwachsinn da mal wieder als Fakten verbreitet wird. Das ist nichts, wo es um Hetze geht oder um Politik. Fängt aber eben auch bei so kleinen Dingen an.

Teils stehen auch handfeste finanzielle Interessen hinter gefärbten Artikeln. Da werden Richtung Geldgeber Artikel schöngefärbt oder Fakten unterschlagen.


----------



## Worrel (17. April 2015)

Simbalex schrieb:


> Das Zitat von mir reißt du aber gerade ziemlich aus dem Zusammenhang  Das bezieht sich ja darauf, dass die selbe Redaktion, die vor vier Jahren das Spiel lobt, es nun als Killerspiel und Grund zum Mord ansieht. Und da sehe ich eine Diskrepanz, die mich einfach stört.





Simbalex schrieb:


> Ja, das Zitat stammt aus der BILD, da hast du Recht. ... Die BILD lässt diese Aspekte aber außen vor und da frage ich mich, warum ich dann überhaupt darüber berichte? Wenn sie ernsthaft über den Fall berichten wollen, sollen sie das ausführlich machen.


Wenn du von Bild "ernsthafte Berichterstattung" oder gar eine "ausführliche" erwartest - womöglich noch zusätzlich Objektivität oder einen neutralen Standpunkt erhoffst, dann muß ich dich enttäuschen:

Bild lügt, daß sich die Balken biegen und verdreht oder erfindet, wie es ihnen gerade in den Kram paßt. Menschen sind ihr dabei völlig egal, solange sie nur schön reißerisch ihre Titelzeile vollkriegen.

Ein Beispiel:


> *Christen sollen im Weihnachts-Gottesdienst muslimische Lieder singen!*
> 
> „Bild“ hatte kurz vor Weihnachten suggeriert, dieser Vorschlag sei vom Grünen-Politiker Omid Nouripour eingebracht worden (in der Print-Ausgabe hieß es gar: „Politiker fordern“). Doch tatsächlich stammte er von der Zeitung selbst: Nouripour erklärte, dass ihn eine „Bild“-Reporterin angerufen und gesagt habe:
> "Wir bringen zu Weihnachten ja immer gute Nachrichten. Und da haben wir uns gefragt, ob es nicht eine schöne Idee wäre, wenn in christlichen Weihnachtsgottesdiensten muslimische Lieder gesungen würden."
> Daraufhin habe er geantwortet: "Nein, das sei keine gute Idee. Wenn, dann sollte es eine Art Tausch geben: Muslimische Lieder in der Kirche, christliche Lieder in der Moschee."


Von einem "sollen" oder "fordern" kann also überhaupt nicht die Rede sein und die Idee alleine ist schon so schwachsinnig, daß sie nur von Bild sein kann. Welcher ernsthafte gläubige Christ würde denn beispielsweise im Gottesdienst _"lasst uns Allahs Güte loben,
spüren wir doch stets seine Nähe!" _singen ..?

Zugegeben: Da es in Bild stand, war es kurz darauf auch bei Spiegel, Focus, Sat1 etc zu lesen. Die könnten ihre Artikel auch mal genauer prüfen...

Weiteres Beispiel zu Bild:


> *Aus Angst vor Attacken im Asylhotel: Sanitäter tragen schon Schutzwesten*
> 
> "Das Deutsche Rote Kreuz (DRK) in Bautzen kaufte dem Rettungsdienst stich- und schusssichere Westen. (…) Offenbar geht es vor allem um Einsätze im Spreehotel – der Vier-Sterne-Herberge, wo neuerdings Asylbewerber untergebracht sind."
> 
> Allerdings haben die Polizei, das DRK und der Betreiber des Heims schon mehrfach klargestellt, dass diese Darstellung falsch ist. Denn erstens ist das Hotel keine „Vier-Sterne-Herberge“ mehr (der Hotelbetrieb wurde vor geraumer Zeit eingestellt), zweitens sind es höchstens stich- und keine schusssicheren Westen, und drittens wurden sie nicht „aus Angst vor Attacken aus dem Asyl-Hotel“ besorgt, wie „Bild“ behauptet, sondern um die Rettungskräfte ganz allgemein und bei allen Einsätzen zu schützen.



Oder auch:


> *Selfie überführt Vergewaltiger!*
> Vor gut sechs Monaten berichtete „Bild“ über einen Mann, der zwei Frauen vergewaltigt und sich währenddessen mit den Opfern fotografiert hatte. „Selfie-Vergewaltiger“ nannte „Bild“ den Mann — und druckte eines der bei den Taten entstandenen Fotos unfassbarerweise auf der Titelseite ab.


Quelle für die Beispiele: Presserat rügt Vergewaltiger-Selfie — BILDblog

Und wenn einem gar nix mehr einfällt, dann macht man sich halt auf die Suche nach *Hitler's Badewanne* ...


----------



## Vordack (17. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und MAD ist offensichtliche Satire. Das ist ein weiterer Punkt.
> 
> Wobei man sich aber die "Bild-Ableger" Autobild bzw. Autobild Klassik durchaus antun kann. Die sind ziemlich gut. Computerbild-Spiele geht auch noch. Die hole ich aber nur, wenn mir die Vollversionen zusagen.
> 
> Die anderen Blätter (regionale Tagesausgaben und BAMS) sind auf Skandale und Schlagzeilen aus. Wenns die nicht gibt, werden diese erschaffen.



Ich rede auch nur von der BILD Ztg. Und die BILD IST ein Satiremagazin mit ähnlich abgefacktem Humor wie MAD (etwas schlechterer), der Wahrheitsgehalt ist ähnlich. Es versucht sich nur als echte Ztg zu verkaufen und schafft es bei den meissten leider...


----------



## Taiwez (17. April 2015)

Ich hab nicht das Gefühl, das sich Bild als Satire sieht. Die meinen das schon ernst. Umso kranker finde ich das.


----------



## MichaelG (17. April 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn du von Bild "ernsthafte Berichterstattung" oder gar eine "ausführliche" erwartest - womöglich noch zusätzlich Objektivität oder einen neutralen Standpunkt erhoffst, dann muß ich dich enttäuschen:
> 
> 
> 
> Und wenn einem gar nix mehr einfällt, dann macht man sich halt auf die Suche nach *Hitler's Badewanne* ...




Wobei schon ganz andere auf angebliche Hitler-Devotionalien hereingefallen sind. Stichworte: Stern, Anfang der 80er Jahre, Konrad Kujau, Hitler-Tagebücher. Obwohl eine vollkommen verranzte Badewanne noch einmal eine andere Klasse darstellt.


----------



## Bonkic (17. April 2015)

der unterschied ist, dass der stern damals meinte, tatsächlich einen dicken fisch an land gezogen zu haben.
die bild hingegen belügt und betrügt seine leser ja mit voller absicht. 
für diejenigen, die sich darüber bewusst sind, da hat vordack durchaus irgendwo recht, wirkt das mitunter wie satire. ist aber halt nicht so gemeint.


----------



## Worrel (17. April 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Und die BILD IST ein Satiremagazin mit ähnlich abgefacktem Humor wie MAD (etwas schlechterer), der Wahrheitsgehalt ist ähnlich...


Auch wenn man Stilmittel der Satire verwendet, bleiben hetzerische Propaganda, Lügen und Mißachtung  der Persönlichkeitsrechte verachtenswert und kein humoristisches Material.
Wo ist beispielsweise der Witz dabei, das Foto der Vergewaltigungsopfer oder der Angehörigen beim Germanwings Absturz zu zeigen?

Zudem ist da ja noch die ganze Entwicklungs Geschichte, die bei Bild mit dranhängt - siehe insbesondere die Wallraff Bücher.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. April 2015)

Und die bei IS, Al-Qaida und Boko Haram haben vorher alle Bomberman gespielt. So war's.


----------



## Amosh (19. April 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2KodXKcIT7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wynn (19. April 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und die bei IS, Al-Qaida und Boko Haram haben vorher alle Bomberman gespielt. So war's.



World of Warcraft Magier

Arkane Explosion - Zauber - World of Warcraft
Druckwelle - Zauber - World of Warcraft
Zündeln - Zauber - World of Warcraft
Einäscherung - Zauber - World of Warcraft
Flammenstoß - Zauber - World of Warcraft


----------



## Kwengie (25. April 2015)

ich habe wegen falschem Journalismus gerade Anzeige bei einer Polizeiwache in Hamburg gestellt, da hier der Axel-Springer-Verlag beheimatet ist.
Soviel ich weiß, sind die Journalisten angehalten, bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben und "Augenausstechen" ist von Herrn Jörg Volkerberg frei erfunden worden.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. April 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ich habe wegen *falschem Journalismus* gerade *Anzeige* bei einer Polizeiwache in Hamburg gestellt, da hier der Axel-Springer-Verlag beheimatet ist.



Ernsthaft? 
Wie alt bist Du, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Enisra (25. April 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?
> Wie alt bist Du, wenn ich fragen darf?



irgendwie muss ich an die Simpsons denken
hat es der Beamte zufällig auf einem Unsichtbaren Computer aufgenommen?


----------



## MichaelG (25. April 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ich habe wegen falschem Journalismus gerade Anzeige bei einer Polizeiwache in Hamburg gestellt, da hier der Axel-Springer-Verlag beheimatet ist.
> Soviel ich weiß, sind die Journalisten angehalten, bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben und "Augenausstechen" ist von Herrn Jörg Volkerberg frei erfunden worden.


Seit wann denn? Schau mal in die Bild, die Neue Post oder so ähnlich oder ähnliche Zeitungen. Journalisten müssen nix. Bis auf Volksverhetzung o.ä. können sie die größte Grütze schreiben und einige machen das auch ausgiebig.

Was Du meinst ist die selbst auferlegte Journalisten-Ehre. Die ist aber schon seit Jahren den Bach runter.


----------



## Wynn (25. April 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ich habe wegen falschem Journalismus gerade Anzeige bei einer Polizeiwache in Hamburg gestellt, da hier der Axel-Springer-Verlag beheimatet ist.
> Soviel ich weiß, sind die Journalisten angehalten, bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben und "Augenausstechen" ist von Herrn Jörg Volkerberg frei erfunden worden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (25. April 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ich habe wegen falschem Journalismus gerade Anzeige bei einer Polizeiwache in Hamburg gestellt, da hier der Axel-Springer-Verlag beheimatet ist.
> Soviel ich weiß, sind die Journalisten angehalten, bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben und "Augenausstechen" ist von Herrn Jörg Volkerberg frei erfunden worden.


Wie "wegen falschem Journalismus"? Das und deine Formulierung "Soviel ich weiß" zeugen davon, daß du nicht die geringste Ahnung zu haben scheinst, was du da gerade machst.

a) Um jemandem eine Falschmeldung nachzuweisen, braucht es konkrete Beispiele. Man kann nicht einfach sagen; "Die drucken die Unwahrheit" und dann Polizei, Staatsanwaltschaft oder sonstwen dann alle Unwahrheiten der Bild rausfinden lassen. Du wirst dann irgendwann gefragt: "Welche Fälle haben sie denn vorzuweisen? Welche Beweise haben sie, daß es in diesen Fällen Falschmeldungen waren?"

Selbst wenn du jetzt hunderte Falschmeldungen beweisen _könntest_, wird es trotzdem nicht möglich sein, Bild nachzuweisen, daß sie *mit Methode *lügen und das nicht nur (zugegeben viele, aber dennoch rein rechtlich) Einzelfälle sind. Dafür bräuchtest du dann schon interne Dokumente oder Mitschnitte von Absprachen, die eben eine solche Strategie beweisen.

b) Selbst wenn du es beweisen könntest: Niemand ist gezwungen, die Wahrheit, und nichts als die Wahrheit zu veröffentlichen. Das ist ja das Schöne an der Meinungsfreiheit: Daß man problemlos behaupten darf, man hätte Varoufakis' Mittelfinger gefälscht, Bild-Chefredakteur Kai Diekmann habe sich in Miami seinen Penis mit Leichenteilen vergeblich operativ verlängern lassen wollen, oder - wie auf der aktuellen Titanic - daß sich Tröglitz für Olympia bewerben würde.
Es gibt natürlich Grenzen, siehe zB Rufmord und Volksverhetzung. Aber dazu brauchst du eben auch konkrete Beispiele wie diese "Nein!" Aktion bezogen auf weitere Griechenlandhilfen oder halt ein konkreter Artikel, in dem zB ein Promi in den Dreck gezogen wird.

c) Wenn das so einfach wäre, hätten das schon längst Leute wie Wallraff, Bildblog.de oder sonstige Organisationen gemacht. Nachdem Wallraff sich in den 70ern bei Bild anonym eingeschlichen und über deren Methoden berichtet hatte, gab es allerdings keine Prozesse gegen Bild, sondern im Gegenteil: gegen Passagen aus dem Buch, in dem Wallraff über seine Erlebnisse berichtete. ("Der Mann, der bei Bild Hans Esser war" - beim Kauf darauf achten, daß man die neue, unzensierte Fassung erhält)

d) Wenn du keinen Anwalt hast, sieht das für dich sehr düster aus. Und welchen Strafbestand wirfst du Bild denn konkret vor? "Falscher Journalismus" ist ja kein konkreter Strafbestand. Du solltest *dringend *zu einem Anwalt gehen und ihn fragen, ob es sinnvoll ist, die Anzeige zurückzuziehen.

e) 





> Ein Meilenstein im Streit um das Presserecht stellt das Spiegel-Urteil aus dem Jahr 1966 dar: Das Hamburger Nachrichtenmagazin hatte bereits 1962 über Strategien bei der Bewaffnung der Bundeswehr berichtet, die zuvor ausdrücklich nicht als geheimhaltungspflichtig eingestuft worden war [...] Schließlich stellte das Bundesverfassungsgericht 1966 fest:
> 
> „Eine freie, nicht von der öffentlichen Gewalt gelenkte, keiner Zensur unterworfene Presse ist ein Wesenselement des freiheitlichen Staates; insbesondere ist eine freie, regelmäßig erscheinende politische Presse für die moderne Demokratie unentbehrlich. Soll der Bürger politische Entscheidungen treffen, muss er umfassend informiert sein, aber auch die Meinungen kennen und gegeneinander abwägen können, die andere sich gebildet haben. Die Presse hält diese Diskussion in Gang; sie beschafft die Informationen, nimmt selber dazu Stellung und wirkt als orientierende Kraft in der öffentlichen Auseinandersetzung. In ihr artikuliert sich die öffentliche Meinung; die Argumente klären sich in Rede und Gegenrede, gewinnen deutliche Konturen und erleichtern so dem Bürger Urteil und Entscheidung. In der repräsentativen Demokratie steht die Presse zugleich als ständiges Verbindungs- und Kontrollorgan zwischen dem Volk und seinen gewählten Vertretern in Parlament und Regierung. Sie fasst die in der Gesellschaft und ihren Gruppen unaufhörlich sich bildenden Meinungen und Forderungen kritisch zusammen, stellt sie zur Erörterung und trägt sie an die politisch handelnden Staatsorgane heran, die auf diese Weise ihre Entscheidungen auch in Einzelfragen der Tagespolitik ständig am Maßstab der im Volk tatsächlich vertretenen Auffassungen messen können.“
> 
> ...


----------



## PCamateur (25. April 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ich habe wegen falschem Journalismus gerade Anzeige bei einer Polizeiwache in Hamburg gestellt, da hier der Axel-Springer-Verlag beheimatet ist.
> Soviel ich weiß, sind die Journalisten angehalten, bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben und "Augenausstechen" ist von Herrn Jörg Volkerberg frei erfunden worden.


Ganz grosses Kino [emoji23] 

Ich hoffe für dich dass du ein Troll bist und nicht wirklich so naiv.

Richter: was ist denn der grund für die Anklage? 
Kwengie: die zeitung hat geschrieben dass man in meinem lieblingsspiel skyrim gegnern die Augen ausstechen muss, das ist aber im Spiel gar nicht möglich. Das ist falscher Journalismus, herr richter!
Richter: ????


----------



## Spassbremse (25. April 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> d) Wenn du keinen Anwalt hast, sieht das für dich sehr düster aus. Und welchen Strafbestand wirfst du Bild denn konkret vor? "Falscher Journalismus" ist ja kein konkreter Strafbestand. Du solltest *dringend *zu einem Anwalt gehen und ihn fragen, ob es sinnvoll ist, die Anzeige zurückzuziehen.



Ne, das ist Quatsch. Wenn er das wirklich so durchgezogen hat, wie er das oben beschrieben hat, dann haben ihn die Polizisten wohl einfach nicht ernst genommen. Einer meiner Freunde ist Polizist, der hat auch häufiger mit "wunderlichen" Personen zu tun, die wegen allem Möglichen Strafanzeige stellen wollen. Bei ihm läuft das dann eher so ab, dass er die Leute freundlich, aber bestimmt wieder abwimmelt (meistens gibt's einen Gratiskaffee). Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass irgendwo ein Polizist eine *solche* Anzeige überhaupt an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft weiterleitet. 

Falls doch, dann wird es so ablaufen:



> Das Verfahren wird eingestellt, was nun?Wenn Sie eine Strafanzeige gestellt haben, dann bekommen sie bei Einstellung des Verfahrens eine Benachrichtigung. Für die Einstellung des Verfahrens kann es verschiedene Gründe geben:
> 
> 
> Es wird keine Straftat nachgewiesen;
> ...




Quelle: https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Strafanzeige,_ein_Werdegang

Im Endeffekt passiert also keinem der Beteiligten was, außer das Kwengie jetzt hier im Forum und bei den Polizisten jetzt den Ruf eines Naivlings weg hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Die BILD ist per Definition keine Zeitung im herkömmliche Sinne. Sie versuscht nicht zu informieren oder aufzuklären. Es ist ein Propaganda-Blatt daß ihre Sicht der Dinge als Fakt verkauft.
> 
> Leider ist ihre Marktmacht sehr groß...
> 
> ...


Ganz genau. Die nutzt reisserische Titel und Berichte, weil sich sowas (leider) immer gut verkauft. Vermeintliche Skandale, Klatschberichte, gelegentlich Riesen-Fotomontagen die sofort ins Auge stechen... Für Seriösität hat dieses Klopapier noch nicht gestanden.

Der Vergleich mit MAD aber ist - bei aller Freundschaft, Dacki - sehr unglücklich. MAD steht für freche, politisch unkorrekte Satire mit Fokus auf Medien wie Film und Fernsehen. Die Bild ist nichts weiteres als ein Sammelsurium aus Nachrichten-Resteverwertung und Fakten-Biegerei, die gerne als "Wahrheit" wird.


----------



## Kwengie (25. April 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wie "wegen falschem Journalismus"? Das und deine Formulierung "Soviel ich weiß" zeugen davon, daß du nicht die geringste Ahnung zu haben scheinst, was du da gerade machst.
> ...



was ist eigentlich in Euch gefahren?
Ihr könnt nur Stenkern, Maulen, Stenkern und nochmals Maulen,
aber habt nicht die Eier in der Hose, die Initiative zu ergreifen.

folgendes habe ich auf Wikipidia gefunden und ich möchte Euch mal den Pressekodox ans Herz legen wollen.
Mitunter heißt es:




> 1. Wahrhaftigkeit und Achtung der MenschenwürdeDie Achtung vor der Wahrheit, die Wahrung der Menschenwürde und die wahrhaftige Unterrichtung der Öffentlichkeit sind oberste Gebote der Presse. Jede in der Presse tätige Person wahrt auf dieser Grundlage das Ansehen und die Glaubwürdigkeit der Medien.
> 2. SorgfaltRecherche ist unverzichtbares Instrument journalistischer Sorgfalt. Zur Veröffentlichung bestimmte Informationen in Wort, Bild und Grafik sind der nach den Umständen gebotenen Sorgfalt auf ihren Wahrheitsgehalt zu prüfen und wahrheitsgetreu wiederzugeben. Ihr Sinn darf durch Bearbeitung, Überschrift oder Bildbeschriftung weder entstellt noch verfälscht werden. Unbestätigte Meldungen, Gerüchte und Vermutungen sind als solche erkennbar zu machen. Symbolfotos müssen als solche kenntlich sein oder erkennbar gemacht werden.



weiter heißt es und dieses Recht habe ich in Anspruch genommen:



> *Beschwerden wegen Verstößen gegen den Pressekodex[Bearbeiten]*
> 
> Jede Person kann sich beim Presserat über Zeitungen, Zeitschriften und seit dem 1. Januar 2009 auch über journalistisch-redaktionelle Beiträge aus dem Internet beschweren, sofern es sich nicht um Rundfunk handelt. Anzeigenblätter und andere kostenlose Zeitungen und Zeitschriften können vom Presserat nicht geprüft werden. Auch Vereine, Verbände etc. sind hierzu berechtigt. Die Beschwerde ist kostenlos.[SUP][3][/SUP] Beschwerden sind auch online möglich.[SUP][4][/SUP]


[SUP]


Ihr führ Euch auf, als ob die anderen von Nichts eine Ahnung haben.
Echt widerlich so etwas und wenn man Eigeninitiative zeigt, wird rumgemosert.
Ich bin raus, Ihr ewigen Besserwisser!!![/SUP]


----------



## Bonkic (25. April 2015)

@kwengie: du sagtest doch, du hättest anzeige bei der polizei erstattet. was haben die beamten denn aufgenommen, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Worrel (25. April 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich in Euch gefahren?
> Ihr könnt nur Stenkern, Maulen, Stenkern und nochmals Maulen,
> aber habt nicht die Eier in der Hose, die Initiative zu ergreifen.
> ...
> ...


Mit Verlaub, aber du hattest geschrieben:


Kwengie schrieb:


> ich habe wegen *falschem Journalismus *gerade* Anzeige bei einer Polizeiwache *in Hamburg gestellt, ...


und eben *nicht*:
_"ich habe wegen *Verstoß gegen den Pressekodex *gerade Anzeige bei einer Polizeiwache in Hamburg gestellt, ..."_

"Falscher Journalismus" ist nun mal ein nicht faßbarer und schon gar nicht rechtlicher Begriff, da entsteht eben der Eindruck, daß du keine Ahnung hast, was du da tust.
Weiterhin heißt es: _"Jede Person kann sich *beim Presserat *[...] beschweren,..." _- was hat also die _"*Polizeiwache *in Hamburg" _damit zu tun?

Hättest du geschrieben:
_"ich habe mich wegen* Verstoß gegen den Pressekodex* gerade beim *Presserat *beschwert, ..."_, hätte ich zumindest nicht soviel dazu geschrieben, aber deine Formulierung war eben eine komplett andere.

Zudem: Es bringt nix. Ist ja nicht so, als ob beim Erreichen von X Gegendarstellungen Bild verboten wird.
Maximal bekommt Bild eine Rüge, pinnt sich eine weitere Gegendarstellung an die "Wand der Aufgeregten" und reibt sich die Hände, wie schön doch das Polarisieren funktioniert. 

Gegen Bild & Co hilft nur Aufklärung beim potentiellen Käufer.
Daher: bildblog.de und die Wallraff Bücher lesen und verbreiten!


----------



## Lukecheater (26. April 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Ihr könnt nur Stenkern, Maulen, Stenkern und nochmals Maulen,
> aber habt nicht die Eier in der Hose, die Initiative zu ergreifen.



Jep, du bist der nicht verstandene Freiheitskämpfer hier^^. 

Wie schon geschriebene wurde hat deine Formulierung etwas komplett anderes impliziert als das was du wohl gemacht hast und der Sinn einer solchen Aktion ist halt fraglich, weil es einfach 0,0 bringt. Die BILD hat schon immer Schwachsinn geschrieben und wird das auch in Zukunft tun. Da werden auch nicht 100 Skyrim-Spieler etwas daran ändern, die sich so in ihrer Ehre verletzt fühlen, dass sie eine Beschwerde einreichen.


----------

